# **URGENT** IMPORTAANT NEWS WITHIN!!!



## JonMikal (Jan 6, 2006)

********BREAKING NEWS*******​ 
ACT NOW!!!!!​ 
AN EMERGENCY PHOTO MEET-UP WILL BE HELD TOMORROW JANUARY 7, 2006 13:00 HOURS at FOGGY BOTTOM METRO STATION (STREET LEVEL) WASHINGTON D.C.​ 
FOR MORE INFORMATION STAY TUNED OR CONTACT SPECIAL PHOTOGRAPHY AGENT JOCOSE OR JR. AGENT WANNABE IN-TRAINING JONMIKAL​ 
*********END TRANSMISSION*******​


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 7, 2006)

Dude - you are such a nerd.:stun:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 7, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> AN *EMERGENCY *PHOTO MEET-UP WILL BE HELD ...


 
Ooops :shock:
What happened?


----------



## df3photo (Jan 7, 2006)

ahhh errr...hmmm... tomarrow? krap i mean today? hmmm....


----------

